# What benefits do you get from your training?



## Andrew Green (Oct 18, 2005)

Well?

 Oh, one catch.  No one may make any mention of fighting or self-defence.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 18, 2005)

Physical fitness.  My level of training is good exercise and I hope that it provides me with a lifetime of good health.


----------



## mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

projected:
1. concentration and focus: i thought it would help make my mind sharper
2. committment
3. Physical fitness, flexibility, and health
4. Humility and humbleness
5. Open-mindedness in terms of learning new cultures

Actual:
none so far!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 18, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> Oh, one catch. No one may make any mention of fighting or self-defence.


I would be interested in hearing what benefits, other that SD/fighting ability, MMA gives you.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

um....I get my lifestyle....I think that's the biggest one the rest is pretty much a given.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 18, 2005)

Development of a skill.  I like working toward goals and seeing progress.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Better cardio, mine sucks

Good way to meet people that share the same interests.  Birds of a feather...

Increased focus.

MMA, for me is like trying to figure out a puzzle.  What is my next move?  What will my opponent do next and if he does, how do I counter?

that is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

> Better cardio, mine sucks
> 
> Good way to meet people that share the same interests. Birds of a feather...
> 
> ...


Sounds like Chess, while running.....and getting punched in the face.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Sounds like Chess, while running.....and getting punched in the face.



LOL!  Something like that, for me anyways


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 18, 2005)

Fun!

I'm surprised that no one has flat out said it yet! 

I really like this thread.  I often wonder about the longevity of people who have a singular focus on the banned words of this thread.  Those words may get someone into an art, but I think that it takes more to keep them.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 18, 2005)

#1 - Fun, no question about that.

 Fitness is definately another, training is great for that.  Works damn near everything.

 I definately like the strategy aspect of what I do, sparring is definately a thinking game, you got to work ahead of the other guy and make him react the way you need him too to get the end result.

 The social aspect of training is rather nice with the right people.  It's like a really sweaty night at a pool hall 

 Hand eye co-ordination is much improved, especially with weapons work.

 Ability to rely on other senses as well (Give some blind folded grappling a try)

 However, on the flip side of that....

 Posture in MMA likely sucks in the long term.  It is not natural, everything is always getting twisted, compressed and hunched up.  

 The type of thinking that traditional forms require is rather different.  In some ways I miss that sort of puzzle.  

 There was also the puzzle of trying to translate movement into application (bunkai), which again, is a great mental excercise missing from MMA.

 I have some doubts as too how old I will be able to continue this until, at 70 I don't think hard contact stuff will be what I am jumping into...  Could probably still coach at that point, maybe even do some pieces, but a lot of it has a best before date on it.


 anyways, lots more on either side, strengths and weaknesses.  Keep em comin


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

It's a hobby. I enjoy it. I no longer am so interested in self-defense. I'm rarely where I might be attacked. Could it happen? Yes. But if that was the concern I'd get a conceealed carry permit instead.


----------



## goshawk (Oct 18, 2005)

Peace, relaxation, an hour-long space in the day when I don't have to be anything but myself and the way my body moves. That's a rare and precious thing; that sense of absolute safety and acceptance, the sense that you don't have to keep any of the masks. I don't find it anywhere else other than home. 

Funny, though. I mean, kenpo? Not exactly known for its peace and tranquility. Still. I'm never more calm that after a good training session.

Other benefits being of course your standard fitness, fun, and discipline.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2005)

It has become a journey to find inner peace withen myself. At first it was about my father wishes. In the middle it was about fighting. Towards the last 10 years devoted to training those wishing to find there place in the Arts. As of today it is about my son's and there dreams about what they want from the art of tkd. That about sums it up for me.

Terry


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 19, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> Oh, one catch. No one may make any mention of fighting or self-defence.


Self control, discipline, strength, agility, stamina, peacefull thoughts, patience, motivation, and a great start in becoming the magnanimous person I hope to be.  My training taught me how to live.

And, I can dance better than any other dude in the club!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 19, 2005)

Many of these answers could be my own.  Of course, there's fun and similar people, increased coordination and focus, a degree of fitness and a modicum of discipline; but, I am encountering a spiritual aspect, as well.  The ability to see what is front of me for what it is instead of what it may, could or should be stems from my involvement in learning my martial art.  I have also become more controlled in my personal life, regarding emotions, confrontations et cetera.

I like the comparison above...Rook to QB3, Kia! Thump.   heheh

egg


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 19, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> #1 - Fun, no question about that.
> 
> Fitness is definately another, training is great for that. Works damn near everything.
> 
> ...


that's an answer I can respect.  thank you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 19, 2005)

I've never been that interested in fighting.  to tell the truth, the thought of being in real fights makes me queasy.

I don't remember what it was like to not train.  I do it because it is just what I do, and I enjoy the process.  I don't have any goals, so to speak, I just enjoy the practice.

It keeps me in great shape, keeps me flexible, keeps me mentally grounded and sharp, and can act to release tension and stress.  These are all just side-effects, however.  Mostly, I just enjoy the practice.  I am not sure how to define it any more specifically.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 19, 2005)

I think I get a better understanding of my life, where I fit into the universe, and the vision to live life to it's fullest by being able to take advantage of the winds and waves life throws at us on all levels of our existance. :asian:


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 19, 2005)

the thought of being in a fight is supposed to make you queasy, Adrenoberger


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 19, 2005)

humility, internal power, determination, good posture, courage, co-ordination, agility, calmness, the principles of yin and yang, respect and manners, a good demenour, dilligence, strategy, control over self and others, alertness, commitment, a better understanding of myself, sensitivity, detachment - allowing the mind to act as a referee, consistancy, good health, knowledge, enjoyment, friends and an overall great feeling that probably can't be done justice by a simple list like i have given.


----------



## Loki (Oct 19, 2005)

I haven't seen self-confidence yet, and I feel my training has boosted mine a lot.   
Spatial and bodily awareness: I'm more aware of my range of motion and what I'm capable of doing.   
Improved quickness and dexterity.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 19, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> the thought of being in a fight is supposed to make you queasy, Adrenoberger


whew!!  i won't feel to bad now! (heh heh)


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 30, 2007)

- Health benefits
- Slowly coming out of my shell
- Calmer



For me, anyway.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought of something else:
  It's a fun way to lose weight & get fit! And, I kinda like the muscles I'm getting--that's kinda cool!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 30, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Well?
> 
> Oh, one catch.  No one may make any mention of fighting or self-defence.



I had a recent doctors appointment right after a phone conference call. My blood pressure was high, much higher than normal for me, but I was working on my breathing and pulse which I had got down to 52. The Doctor who  practices Aikido, was very impressed that I was able to bring the one down and then hopefully over time bring the other down. 

So I believe I have gain lots of benefits.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 30, 2007)

I train in Judo, and I would say the best benefits are a fitness activity that I can actually enjoy and stick to, a way of building up my confidence, socialization, achievement, and since I train in NYC, experiencing the thrill of being in the city, when I live all the way out in the sticks of long island.

And I'd like to think that I am embodying the principles of Professor Kano, which itself is my contribution to my fellow man.


----------



## qi-tah (May 12, 2007)

Fun, fitness and those lovely, lovely endorphins!  But also good friends, increased flexibility, an increased awareness of my body and general self-knowledge, not to mention learning about other cultures. And i'm learning to meditate! Wonders will never cease. ;-)


----------

